# Santee Cooper Lake, SC



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

A friend of mine just invited me to go crappie fishing with him in a week or two in South Carolina. I used to live in SC and was just wondering if anybody here has fished down there recently. It's been a long time since I've been there and need to know what baits are working now... Thanks in advance.


----------

